# Looking for input... Canopy on flatbed ideas.



## BarrierIslands (Apr 22, 2014)

So as the title says I'm looking for input on a design. I have a large truck with a 16 foot flatbed body. Within the next few weeks I will be putting some equipment on the back of it and welding/bolting it down. The equipment has protection from the elements, however, to be on the safe side I want to put a canopy over the bed. Has anyone ever seen or done anything like this? The kicker is that I don't want sides, just the canopy. Obviously it will have to be sturdy to keep it from flying off when I'm driving down the road. I would either go with a thin metal for the top or some sort of canvas that could be removed if needed. I'm kind of stuck on what to do, I do have some welding skills but I've never done anything this large, however, I'm also on a budget. I've looked all over the internet for something similar but haven't had much luck. I'm thinking about something like the pictures below.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Try a boat upholstery place since you are near the water. There is a guy I see often who has something similar that has snaps and or velcro to attach sides to nylon top.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

X2 on a boat canvas/ upholstery place. My former boss made a hillbilly carport with an old aluminum boat canopy frame, and it's held up well for 2 years in a 4 season climate.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

What is pictured is not hard to fabricate. I like building equipment that will hold up under seige. I would skin it with 12GA (or maybe a bit lighter) steel sheet. Another option would be to skin it with 3/8 or 1/2 ply (not OSB) and coat it with the fiberglass shower stall kits from HD/Lowes, then paint it.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you considered having a custom canvas cover made to fit over the equipment you are setting on the truck? I just don't like the canopy idea, but that's me. It will be very loud when driving and dramatically reduce your fuel mileage.


----------

